# Dosage for Ivermectin Paste



## TinyHoovesRanch

So I have some of the paste for horses, its already in a syringe thing.

Im worming all my goats to try and get rid of any nasty worms.

Whats the dosage for goats? I have nigerians

Thanks so much!


----------



## Epona142

Three times the weight. In example, 50lb goat = 150lb notch on the tube. Overdose, don't underdose. I've had poor luck with paste ivermectin lately.


----------



## liz

viewtopic.php?f=26&t=15190&start=0&hilit=ivermectin+paste+doseage

I did these figures because the paste wormers are much easier for me get and give.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

Ok the one I mainly am concerned about is probably 10ish pounds, maybe more, Shes 4 months old. The other 2 are probably 20 and 10 also


----------



## liz

Use a 3cc syringe minus the needle, the marks on it are easy to see and you can safely give a 10 pound kid up to 1/4 cc.....the safety margin is wide enough that a little over will not overdose.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

But the kind I have is already in a syring, should I take it out?


----------



## liz

Yes, you need to put the required amount of paste wormer into a 3cc syringe to get the correct dose for each goat.


----------



## KW Farms

Yeah, you need to squeeze the paste out and then draw the required dosage. Be very careful with this though. I have overdosed on horse dewormer and killed two kids before. That is why I never use any type of horse wormer. Not to scare you, but make sure you do it correctly.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

Ok, im definently going to do everything you guys say so I dont overdose


----------



## alyssa_romine

i have used horse ivermectin as described by liz...it is very important to follow up in 10 days though...i didnt follow up and my doe still had worms


----------

